# Kidney disease- need food recommendations



## bclover (May 20, 2016)

Hi pet friends! I am new to this site and am hoping someone might have some recommendations on a good dry dog food to feed two dogs with slightly elevated BUN and Creatine levels and are in the beginning stages of kidney disease/failure. My goals are low protein and phosphorus, but not all foods display phosphorus. I currently feed Blue Buffalo Senior, which I think is a decent food but far from the best. I refuse to buy from the few manufacturers that sell specialized kidney diets- Science Diet, Royal Canine, Eukanuba, etc. Despite my vets advice to switch to their promoted beloved Science Diet asap (I am hoping she is over-reacting a little), I would like to think we are not in the dire stages that I feel she is implying. If this means anything to you, my 14 year old border collie has a BUN of 18 which is in the preferred range (17-25 normal) and a Creatine level of 1.5 mg (normal range .3-1.4). My 12.5 year old border collie/cattle dog has a BUN level of 28 mg (normal range 7-25) and a Creatine of 1.1 mg which shows within range but my vet seems concerned (normal range .3-1.4). The vet is not concerned about the border collie, only the bc/cattle dog. In both cases, it seems like they are in normal range or only slightly elevated, hence the reason I am not over-reacting with her. However, it does seem to indicate some warning signs suggesting it is may be time to pay attention. I am okay supplementing with some wet food, but want to feed mostly dry to keep their teeth clean. I also saw a kidney tincture for dogs called Pet Wellbeing for kidney support. This has positive feedback, but could get expensive for two dogs. Does anyone have experience with this? I will go to no ends for my dogs, but I do have some financial constraints so am looking for the best health option weighted with cost effectiveness. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------

